# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2022 Create complex form

## tllvb

I am new to VS 2022 , had some training in VB 2005... but not ASP. I would like guidance/suggestions on presenting client with basic "TeacherInfo" and 2 subforms "AddressHistory" and "RolesHistory", data exist on SQL DB as 3 tables. Screen should contain 1 Teacher each having 2 subforms, each have history < 20 rows. I currently do this with an MS Access form application bound to two subforms. Trying to recreate consistent look/feel to client. I need to present CRUD operations. I am restricted (by employer) to only use ASP.NET Web Application (with Framework) using only VS2022 w/VB. OR from a Web designer perspective, would it be, regarding response time, better to put the basic infor one one screen, along with 2 radio buttons which should always return to main form and the update SQL tables. I have seen quite a few videos with CRUD and User Controls. Guidance/Steps on best approach greatly appreciated.

----------


## .paul.

Asp.Net Form creation is similar to HTML/CSS. You can use 2 forms...

----------


## dday9

What is your experience with web technologies, e.g. JSON, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, etc.

----------

